# Roi et Edu visa, Thai course



## OzzieBruce

Hi all
Having been to Roi Et a few times, I am considering a move to the happy town of 101,
My question is. Is there a school in Roi Et teaching Thai language that I could join then stay in Roi Et on an Edu visa? 
Another thought is I am 50 so is it easier / cheaper to go down the retirement visa option?
Thanks in advance
Bruce


----------



## Song_Si

roi et 101, then you may overtake me at number 2_4!

guessing you've Googled too, I couldn't find any language school there offering ED Visa. 

May be similar to here, Chanthaburi, where there are English-language schools catering to Thais wanting to learn, but not the population/demand for the reverse? There's a bigger expat pop in R-E but from what I've been told more likely to be on the marriage/retirement visa.

****

exaggerating?? I may need to upgrade from 2_4 to 240!



> Roi Et province is located in the middle of Isan, the northeastern region of Thailand, where the modern city was founded over 200 years ago. Prior to that, the area featured a large city known as Saket Nakhon that had 11 other cities under its control and was protected by 11 city gates. Roi Et in Thai language means “one hundred and one” and the town was so called either because in ancient times they usually wrote the number eleven as 101 meaning ten and one, instead of one hundred and one, although it is also suggested they were simply exaggerating.


----------

